# Salary Scale- Civil Service and County Councils



## joey54 (1 May 2007)

My daughter is doing her final exams soon and will have a very non-specific degree. She was considering applying for Fingal/Dublin County Council but wasn't very sure about the salery scales or what the job prospects would be like in the future. Are the salery scales available on the internet or would anybody be able to help me? Many thanks for your help.

Jo


----------



## KathScan (1 May 2007)

*Re: Salery Scale- Civil Service and County Councils*

This might be what you are looking for


----------



## joey54 (1 May 2007)

*Re: Salery Scale- Civil Service and County Councils*

That's exactly what I'm looking for! Many thanks for your help.


----------



## tricky@ (1 May 2007)

*Re: Salery Scale- Civil Service and County Councils*

Those salary scales are correct as of December 2004 so you could add approx €2000 to the starting salary of each grade to give an idea of what they are as of today's date.


----------



## construct_06 (3 May 2007)

*Re: Salery Scale- Civil Service and County Councils*

when is the next round of benchmarking due?

This will affect those salary scales.


----------



## tricky@ (3 May 2007)

*Re: Salery Scale- Civil Service and County Councils*

There is a 2% pay increase due for public sector workers on 1st June under the Towards 2016 agreement.


----------



## joey54 (5 May 2007)

*Re: Salery Scale- Civil Service and County Councils*

Thanks for all your responses. Hopefully all her exams go well for her now!!


----------



## Murt10 (6 May 2007)

*Re: Salery Scale- Civil Service and County Councils*

Here's the salary scales for the Civil Service at EO and AO levels at Dec 2006.

[broken link removed]


Murt


----------



## Carmel (14 Sep 2007)

Hi 
A question on the civil service pay increments.

How long do you have to be employed to get a pay increment - are they yearly or how does it work?

Thanks
C


----------



## bradfield (14 Sep 2007)

Hey!

Salary increments in the Civil Service are annual due each year on the date you joined. From this year onwards they are now linked into the performance managment system so you need to get to a particular level in your annual assessment in order to be eligible for your increment.

B


----------



## Carmel (14 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the quick response.

C


----------

